# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Sql Server 2012

## furkan

Pershendetje kam instaluar visual studio 2012 de kam deshire ta heki sql server 2008 e ta instaloj sql server 2012 po mi det do erore nuk di qka me bo i don do instalime shtese the me thit s eduhet ose windows 8 ose windos server


une perdori windows 7 32 bit
a ka ndonje mundesi te instalimit te sql server 20012 ne windows 7 32 bit ?

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/downl...aspx?id=29062#

*Supported Operating System*


```
Windows 7, Windows Server 2008 R2, Windows Server 2008 Service Pack 2, Windows Vista Service Pack 2
32-bit systems
Computer with Intel or compatible 1GHz or faster processor (2 GHz or faster is recommended.)
64-bit systems
1.4 GHz or faster processor
Minimum of 512 MB of RAM (2 GB or more is recommended.)
2.2 GB of available hard disk space
```



*Hardware and Software Requirements for Installing SQL Server 2012*
http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/ms...=SQL.110).aspx

----------

